# Smoked Beef Arm Roast for First Smoke



## grange (Jul 31, 2011)

I bought a cheap Brinkmann vertical charcoal smoker Friday and decided to give it a try with a simple beef arm roast. the meat was in the smoker for about 5-6 hours. After 4 hours or so the temp. got to 160 degrees F so I wrapped it in aluminum foil and then put it back in the smoker until it got over 200 degrees F. I then put the roast in a cooler packed with towels and let it rest for 2.5 hours. It turned out OK considering the smoker is quite cheap and I've never done this before. I used mostly hickory and one piece of pecan for the wood with Grove lump charcoal.

My brother-in-law smoked a pork but with this Big Green Egg and had me over last night for for dinner so I made coleslaw from a great recipe. Since I had some left over coleslaw I put it on the roast.  I also put on some BBQ sauce.

The biggest issue I had was keeping the temps over 200 degrees. I used the thermometer on the smoker so I don't know how accurate it really is. I bought a small vegetable grill bowl that had holes. The stock charcoal pan is worthless since it doesn't allow air flow. The downfall with the bowl I bought is that is was small so I had to keep putting in charcoal and I still think I was having air flow issues, which was shown with the low temps.

The meat wasn't tough or chewy, but it also wasn't fallling apart.

My smoker.








The roast resting.









After removing the aluminum foil.







A smoke ring.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Ready to eat.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks great Grange!!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## meateater (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks good, you got a nice smoke ring on there.


----------



## roller (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks great nice ring...Welcome aboard...


----------



## meateater (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks darn good.


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 1, 2011)

It looks good but your link don't work.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

Your Q looks delicious!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
 
      Make bacon the easy way!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451


----------



## grange (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome all.  I've always enjoyed BBQ but it wasn't until I took a 3 hour class a couple months ago at a store calle BBQ Pits and Spits on how to BBQ beef brisket and pork butt that I became really interested in trying it myself.  In this class we also made some sides, which is where the coleslaw recipe came from.  It was the best brisket I've ever had.  My next step is to get an accurate thermometer and then tackle the air flow issues.

 


africanmeat said:


> It looks good but your link don't work.




The link was just to the picture I posted.  This forum is different from the other forums (skiing and dog training/trialing) I frequent.  I normally link my photos from a photo hosting site, but with this forum I had to attach the photos from my computer.  Also I see I double posted my message and can't delete one of them.  So the moderator(s) may prefer to either merge the two threads or delete one of them.


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 1, 2011)

looks great and a nice smoke ring


----------



## rdknb (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## sunman76 (Aug 1, 2011)

that some good lookn Q you posted.  Welcome to SMF


----------



## alelover (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice lookin grub there.


----------

